# Whats the best cut of steak?



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

As above,

I dont normally buy steak but have done last few times been in morrisons.

There is loads diff cuts foir example you can buy frying steak for well cheap and then there is others.

Which is the best ?

Is there much difference between the cheap frying steak and say rump ?

Having rump, with chips , peas and pepper sauce 2night


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Fillet and Rib Eye for me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, that frying steak is dead cheap, probably quite tough though i'd imagine.

I buy sirloin or rump as it's always the cheapest.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Also i have read that to get the best cooked steak, you should wrap it up in tin foil for 5 mins or so after and leave in a warm place before eating


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to work in a butcher's - the quality of the steak if often determined by where you buy it from - even the best cut would end up sh1t if you bought if from aldi IMO! Best in terms of flavour is probs ribeye, fillet is the leanest, sirloin and rump are good too. Cheap frying steak from tesco has always tasted like tough sh1t to me - would always opt for beef mince over cheap steak - at least it's edible.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Also i have read that to get the best cooked steak, you should wrap it up in tin foil for 5 mins or so after and leave in a warm place before eating


That shouldn't be necessary, but it does help to leave it to rest for a few mins.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I buy sirloin when shopping, occasionally I'll have a sneaky fillet. Eating out, I have rib eye.

Medium.


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

cheapest and biggest....

usually frying, looks like a dead cow in a clear packet!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Craig660 said:


> Which is the best ?


Best for what? .. best value? .. best texture? ... best taste?

L


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fillet is regarded as the "Best" cut. It's lean and tender because of where it is on the animal (centre back - not worked hard)

My favourite all rounder is sirloin blood oozing rare:thumbup1:

If you buy tough cheap cuts like shin beef it just needs cooking a bit longer like cassaroled etc:thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

When I first started eating steak the butcher said "how would you like it"? I said saw it horns off and wipe it's @rse. When I got used to steak I got onto fillet.

Make sure you get steak from a proper butcher and not the supermarkets. A decent butcher will not sell you steak unless it's been hung for a week. Supermarkets get it in and sell it straightaway hence the toughness from supermarket meat.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

M&S steak is lush


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

had a lovely sirloin on saturday nite dowsed in peppercorn sauce washed down with bottles of stella


----------



## jacksparra (Feb 4, 2010)

fillet


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im eating silverside at the moment purely because i got it for 5.50 a kg


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So frying steak is a no, and rump and fillet are good.

The rump i had today was spot on!! from Morrisons as well lol


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

this friday i will be enjoying a 28day matured ribeye they are class


----------



## Draculas (Oct 5, 2006)

As it was mentioned above, never buy from supermarkets, cheap and dodgy farming methods, pumped with water to increase the weight of the meat, not matured at all, etc. Speak to your local butcher, i get my superdeal through a guy who supply top quality restaurants, that fillet is just from differrent world  I haven't bought any meat from supermarket for good 7 years i quess


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Aslong as its squirting blood pritty much still cold in the middle then anything will do  but i do like a bit of T bone steak


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fillet!!! If done right it's the best!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Draculas said:


> As it was mentioned above, never buy from supermarkets, cheap and dodgy farming methods, pumped with water to increase the weight of the meat, not matured at all, etc. Speak to your local butcher, i get my superdeal through a guy who supply top quality restaurants, that fillet is just from differrent world  I haven't bought any meat from supermarket for good 7 years i quess


I'm with this guy! Chicken and stuff i don't mind from tesco. But Steak has gotta be from the butcher every time IMO!

Bri.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Why buy form the butcher when you can go straight to the slaughter house, depending on where you live most can do this. Yes you have to buy a whole rump for example, but you can find out the origin ands its much cheaper than a butcher!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> Why buy form the butcher when you can go straight to the slaughter house, depending on where you live most can do this. Yes you have to buy a whole rump for example, but you can find out the origin ands its much cheaper than a butcher!


I didn't ven know you could do that! That's like on rocky lol. I'm gonna find out where my local one is and hook myself up with sum cheap a$$ steak!


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fillet - Medium/Rare


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Porterhouse is nice


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

For taste it is the filet mignon...but you only get about 4-6 lbs of tenderloin (where the filet mignon comes from) on each cow! It is the tenderloin part of the cow which is the most tender,

Go to a restaraunt and check out the cost of a fillet (a decent restaraunt), itll be a lot more than t-bone or sirloin.

Sirloin is good cut as well.

I always go for a t-bone steak in a restaraunt because you generally get a good lot of meat on it


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Cra16 said:


> Why buy form the butcher when you can go straight to the slaughter house, depending on where you live most can do this. Yes you have to buy a whole rump for example, but you can find out the origin ands its much cheaper than a butcher!


It's no good the blood has got to be out of the steak or it will be tough to eat. Like I mentioned a butcher will hang it at least a week before he sells it.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

THE FILLET MIGNON


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Peppercorn sauce is blasphemy! A good steak needs nothing more than a bit of salt and pepper and some butter. mmmm

I eat Rump as i get it dirt cheep and its very good quality. Feather & Ribeyes are my fave though.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Goto Alfornos in Wimbledon, ask for a medium rare fillet steak with peppercorn sauce. And will inhale the dam thing!! Best steak around.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Cra16 said:


> Why buy form the butcher when you can go straight to the slaughter house, depending on where you live most can do this. Yes you have to buy a whole rump for example, but you can find out the origin ands its much cheaper than a butcher!


4.7lbs for £24 of Rib Eye for me doing this.

Damn, I wish I never sold my car!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Fillet then sirloin then rump. Ribeye is too stringy to me but it is tasty.

Rump or sirloin, leave to soak in an ale like cafreys for a few hours in the fridge. 30 mins before due to cook take it out and allow to come up to room temp. Rub the steak into a bowl of demerera sugar then shake off the excess. Get your frying pan, preferably a griddle to smoking hot and throw on the pan for 30 seconds one side, flip over then turn heat down. cook for further 5 mins medium

For crap cuts like frying steak, just beat the living daylights out of it with a cooks mallet to tenderise it 1st.

diane sauce is much nicer than peppercorn: mushrooms, clove of garlic, white wine, worcester sause and french mustard , ow and double cream!!omg I'm sooo hungry goddamn diet.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

rump and fillet for me


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

bife de lomo or bife de chorizo 

of course it needs to be Argentinian steak...

though i made some fantastic beef sashimi from a nice piece of fillet steak, marinaded, seared, and sliced nice and thin


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Medium rare fillet steak..and on a naughty night with port sauce...mmmmm...my fav meal


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

rump and sirlion if buying from supermarket...prefer rump as it is a bit fattier....

rib eye if in a reastaurant ...always medium rare


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> As above,
> 
> I dont normally buy steak but have done last few times been in morrisons.
> 
> ...


A dead piece


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Fillet for me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Bit of a bump here as I was having a steak related conversation last night.

I was always under the impression that fillet and sirlion were the superior steaks with rump and ribeye 3rd and fourth. However a friend thought that sirlion was the cheap stuff. Was in tesco the other day and it did seem a lot cheaper than I remember.

Sirlion didn't get many mentions here either.

I'm confused and hungry


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Rump for flavour for me everytime.

Except ANY steak bought from Asda, to me it tastes only of blood. Disgusting!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> As above,
> 
> I dont normally buy steak but have done last few times been in morrisons.
> 
> ...


Just saw it horns of and wipe it's @rse.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

buzzzbar said:



> Rump for flavour for me everytime.
> 
> Except ANY steak bought from Asda, to me it tastes only of blood. Disgusting!


Asda meat is just crap full stop. Shame really as I like shopping there. Tescos is a bit better but not great either.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

buzzzbar said:


> Rump for flavour for me everytime.
> 
> Except ANY steak bought from Asda, to me it tastes only of blood. Disgusting!


The reason is they don't hang it for a week before putting it on the shelf, hanging it lets the blood run out leaving the meat nice and tender.

Any old school butcher won't let you buy steak unles it's been hung and has that nice green glint meaning all the blood has run out of it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nidge said:


> The reason is they don't hang it for a week before putting it on the shelf, hanging it lets the blood run out leaving the meat nice and tender.
> 
> Any old school butcher won't let you buy steak unles it's been hung and has that nice green glint meaning all the blood has run out of it.


I don't know about anyone elses asda, but mine now do a matured section with steaks in. Either 15 days matured, or 8 days for a bit more money.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I really only eat fillet, or sirloine. But mainly fillet.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

the cheek muscle, which ever cuts that is called, is incredible.


----------

